# housing



## bonsey (Feb 4, 2009)

I have 3 jills and and hob.....all now a year old and I have just eracted a 6by 4 shed - they are hgoused currently together in a cage and has a run for extra room.......they are allowed in the house as these are pets nbot working.

Wot i am keen to do is get something in this shed which can give more living space and allow plenty of toys and stuff.......keep cleaning easy, and also allow me to seperate should i need to.......would be interested in idea's - pictures etc. as wanting to get this done over weekend.......PS I am rubbish at build stuff but i want to give them summit good!!

Thanks in advance........:thumbsup:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Do you have shelves and stuff in the shed? Putting ramps, ledders, shelves, platforms etc is good for more living/play space as you can attach hammocks to platforms and put in boxes for houses. For easy cleaning, it's best to cover platforms/floor in lino as that'sd easy to clean. Not sure about separating... You might need to just get a separate cage altogether for that I'm afraid.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

Old drain pipes are a must for ferrets and easy to clean, they also seem to like Wellington boots
We used to keep ours in the wood shed and they used to love scampering over the stacks of wood


----------

